# What make of boiler



## OldSchool

What make of boiler do you like using.

I like to use Buderus Modulating wall hung or Viessmann boilers for natural gas or propane.


On oil I like using Kerr direct vent boilers.


----------



## rex

slant fin bobcat or victory

triangle tube 

I HATE MUNCHKIN BOILERS


----------



## RealLivePlumber

Colombia (or Utica)

Weil Mclain for the budget jobs


----------



## futz

OldSchool said:


> What make of boiler do you like using.
> 
> ... or Viessmann boilers for natural gas or propane.


For regular efficiency (80% AFUE) I use Burnham Series 2. For high efficiency jobs I use Viessmann.



rex said:


> slant fin bobcat or victory


I used SlantFin boilers for years. They were good.



RealLivePlumber said:


> Weil Mclain for the budget jobs


I used Weil-McLain for many years before switching to SlantFin. Never had any problems with them. They were good boilers back then. I'm hearing not so nice things from guys here on PZ now...

Most of the reason I kept switching boiler lines every 8 or 10 years is that my supplier kept changing what they stocked. When they first brought in Burnham, they SUCKED!!! Such crap! But Burnham improved their boilers bigtime, and within a few years they were as good as the others.


----------



## njoy plumbing

Triangle tube across the board. :thumbup:


----------



## amh112181

Buderus Oil and Buderus Wall hungs all the way:thumbup:


----------



## Mike Jessome

Steffes Ets
Hydra Evoultion
New Yorker


----------



## pauliplumber

I installed a Utica condensing boiler in my house. Not being familiar with condensing boilers, I piped it the way the manual showed. No airscoop, circulators on the feed. This was about 4 years ago, not a single problem yet. The exhaust fan is a little noisy, mostly cause the jacket vibrates when running.

At the time the gas co. had a 1000 rebate for a 90% or better boiler, so I basically got it for the same price of a standard boiler. 

Around here Weil Mcain gold series is a popular choice of boiler.


----------



## Miguel

I've put in alot of Slantfin and Hydrotherms over the years. Hydrotherm Sabre was an impressive unit and easy seller for a typical boiler in a shiny package.
Weil-Mclain CGi's are almost always in stock.
NYT TI100's and 150's have had some issues but they seem to stay on top of it and they're a good unit. Haven't installed any WM Ultra's yet. The aluminum makes me wary.
Lochinvar Knight's are a really good line and I may try to get into those as my flagship brand. Not sure yet.


----------



## rex

i like the lochinvar knights too ......


----------



## trick1

Cast iron atmospheric= Buderus or Utica

Mod Con= Lochinvar Knight or Utica UB90 or 95


----------



## danhos

hey
I suggest you to used SlantFin boilers they are cheap in cost i used them many years 

Regards
Dan hos


----------



## Scott K

I'm an IBC (Mod-Con) man. Having them based (manufacturered) locally has a lot to do with that and their product support is excellent, but they also are a very well made boiler with one of the best heat exchangers on the market and also one of the best built in controllers in the market as well. I also have a soft spot for the Lochinvar Knight boilers and if I had my own hydronic heating company I'd base my selection & installations around these 2 manufacturers depending on the application. 

Haven't done too many conventional boilers.

Viessmann is nice from what I've heard but I'd love to see them put out some mod-con boilers with higher modulation rates/ratios.


----------



## njoy plumbing

Scott K said:


> I'm an IBC (Mod-Con) man. Having them based (manufacturered) locally has a lot to do with that and their product support is excellent, but they also are a very well made boiler with one of the best heat exchangers on the market and also one of the best built in controllers in the market as well. I also have a soft spot for the Lochinvar Knight boilers and if I had my own hydronic heating company I'd base my selection & installations around these 2 manufacturers depending on the application.
> 
> Haven't done too many conventional boilers.
> 
> Viessmann is nice from what I've heard but I'd love to see them put out some mod-con boilers with higher modulation rates/ratios.


 I've sold quite a few IBC's as well and the tech support is excellant. It is a three temp controled boiler which is handy. The one thing I don't care for is the tiny terninal strips. As well there manual is in terms only the engineers can decipher. It is my 2nd choice to the triangle tube.:yes:


----------



## Scott K

njoy plumbing said:


> I've sold quite a few IBC's as well and the tech support is excellant. It is a three temp controled boiler which is handy. The one thing I don't care for is the tiny terninal strips. As well there manual is in terms only the engineers can decipher. It is my 2nd choice to the triangle tube.:yes:


IBC's got a new boiler coming out soon - 80-399. 

The IBC heat exchanger in their VFC15-150 and VFC45-225 (same) is somewhat similar to the TT although they are configured differently. As far as I know, the TT sorta looks like a shell & tube style (from pictures I've seen anyways) downfiring with some mass. The IBC is has 3 rows of coils wrapped around each other which makes for a pretty huge heat exchanger. The material IBC uses is 316 Titanium Stabilized Stainless steel (same material Viessmann uses on their Vitodens) which is the most robust Stainless steel alloy available on a condensing heat exchanger on the market today . When you do flue gas analysis you'll find the IBC sees the same efficiencies at max fire as at low fire which shows you the benefits of this 3 rows worth of heat exchanger. You also can't beat the fact that fact that their small boiler has a 10 to 1 firing rate. 

I actually found their manual to be somewhat basic compared to some others I've read, although it could be more detailed and structured (perhaps the words would be "Americanized") in some areas. However they have just recently come out with a new manual that they have just started shipping with their boilers. Just got one in one of their boilers the other day. 

Anyways, I'm sorry to sound like a salesman, but I really like what IBC has to offer and I see very little reason to stray. I've gotten to know their boilers and their company quite well over the past 3 1/2 years and other then looking for a smaller boiler (I really like the Lochinvar Knight WB050 that modulates from 10,000 to 50,000) or a much larger boiler, I see no reason to look elsewhere.


----------



## jimclemmer

Hey friends

I like SlantFin boilers it is one of the most compact and efficient residential boiler. they are ideal for a wide variety of gas boiler requirements, as a replacement or for new installations.




Thanks


Regards
Jim Clemmer


----------



## njoy plumbing

Scott K said:


> IBC's got a new boiler coming out soon - 80-399.
> 
> The IBC heat exchanger in their VFC15-150 and VFC45-225 (same) is somewhat similar to the TT although they are configured differently. As far as I know, the TT sorta looks like a shell & tube style (from pictures I've seen anyways) downfiring with some mass. The IBC is has 3 rows of coils wrapped around each other which makes for a pretty huge heat exchanger. The material IBC uses is 316 Titanium Stabilized Stainless steel (same material Viessmann uses on their Vitodens) which is the most robust Stainless steel alloy available on a condensing heat exchanger on the market today . When you do flue gas analysis you'll find the IBC sees the same efficiencies at max fire as at low fire which shows you the benefits of this 3 rows worth of heat exchanger. You also can't beat the fact that fact that their small boiler has a 10 to 1 firing rate.
> 
> I actually found their manual to be somewhat basic compared to some others I've read, although it could be more detailed and structured (perhaps the words would be "Americanized") in some areas. However they have just recently come out with a new manual that they have just started shipping with their boilers. Just got one in one of their boilers the other day.
> 
> Anyways, I'm sorry to sound like a salesman, but I really like what IBC has to offer and I see very little reason to stray. I've gotten to know their boilers and their company quite well over the past 3 1/2 years and other then looking for a smaller boiler (I really like the Lochinvar Knight WB050 that modulates from 10,000 to 50,000) or a much larger boiler, I see no reason to look elsewhere.


 Good to here this. I still really like their product. Everyone needs to improve, so hopefully they have adressed some of my concerns. Just installed another15-150 last week. Well my tech did.:whistling2: Plus, their golf tourney is xalent.:thumbup:


----------



## njoy plumbing

jimclemmer said:


> Hey friends
> 
> I like SlantFin boilers it is one of the most compact and efficient residential boiler. they are ideal for a wide variety of gas boiler requirements, as a replacement or for new installations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Regards
> Jim Clemmer


 Ya we see lots of them out there. Up here we are really pushing mod/cons. Green and all u no.
By the way give us al ittle intro, easier to get us yapping.:yes:


----------



## amh112181

This is one I did last week


----------



## njoy plumbing

amh112181 said:


> This is one I did last week


 How you liking your pro press on hydronics?


----------



## dodgefreak8

I'm a Lochinvar Knight guy as well


----------



## amh112181

*Pro press*

I have only used the pro press on a couple of jobs so far. But I like what I've seen of it.


----------



## njoy plumbing

Same here. Sure cleans up the piping.


----------



## dodgefreak8

A true piping artist can keep the piping clean with tried and true soldering:thumbup:


----------



## njoy plumbing

dodgefreak8 said:


> A true piping artist can keep the piping clean with tried and true soldering:thumbup:


 Yep, but I started eating my meals with a fork now too. Saves trip to the lav to wash up.:thumbup:


----------



## njoy plumbing

*Burnham ES2*

Any one install the Burnham ES2 85%. Got a place I can't side wall vent. Whats there reliability like? My wholesaler just started carrying them.


----------

